# 5 year old child vomiting at only night & low grade fever



## mookie_840 (Jun 8, 2010)

It all started when she stayed at her Nani and Pop-pop's house last Saturday night, I got a call saying she had been vomiting but seemed fine now. She ended up throwing up Sunday morning but when she got home she seemed fine and was playing and running around. Sunday night comes, no vomiting. She did have a low grade fever (as high as 99.2) and I also should also mention the other 3 in the family (her sister, father and I) we're battling with diarrhea which began Sunday so we all just assumed it was a bug, no biggie just give it some time. Monday night rolls around and she vomits again, mind you Mom and Dad have had some nausea too along with the diarrhea so no biggie right? Tuesday night, more vomiting which always seems to come around the same time between 2 and 4am. She's fine during the days playing and acting like a perfectly healthy child. She didn't throw up Thursday night but has every night since. 

We have an appointment with the Dr today, I've never had to take her to the doctor for an illness so I'm a little freaked out. I know if it's viral I'm not going to be ok with putting her on antibiotics. I haven't had too much experience with our doctor and sickness other than an ear infection she wanted to prescribe antibiotics for, which I didn't fill and treated it naturally at home within a day or two so I kind of question what she might decide to do...

Have any of you had this same experience with a child? How long did it last? We are now on day 8 and she threw up again last night, still a low grade fever of 99.0 and her complaining of being hot when she throws up.

Any thoughts or input is much appreciated!


----------



## dauphinette (Nov 13, 2007)

I could have written this post last month! Boy, that was a terrible feeling for three weeks I was scared to go to sleep thinking I was going to be awoken to another random puke fest!

I brought my LO to the chiro several times during last month for this and we never determined what it was. The timeline was loosely as follows:
Saturday night: pukes after a failed attempt at sleeping over at a friends house, we had to pick her up around 11:00p.m. because she wanted to come home, never said she felt bad until we walked in the front door of home and then she said her stomach hurt, she went to the bathroom and threw up.

Nothing Sunday.

Monday night she puked around 3-4a.m.
Tuesday nothing. But her father and I both felt slight nausea and had loose stool so thought it might be related.
Weds puked around 2-5, completely emptied her entire stomach on that round, lol.

Nothing until Saturday night, she puked again.

Then nothing.

Then the diarrhea for two days, not heavy, not crampy, just several loose stool.

Then nothing for three more days.

Then a headache that turned into a migraine.

Next day fine.

Next day headache.

The end.

We maintained the bland diet for this whole time.

Never did figure out what it was and never took her temp as she did not feel hot and I am not prone to doing that.

Her Chiro though it might be teething.


----------

